# Log Sheet



## MICHPLOWER (Aug 13, 2010)

I used the search button but found nothing 
Does anyone have a sample of a log sheet they be willing to share. something with property address, timein, timeout weather conditions.

thanks for any help


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Join SIMA. They give you all that stuff.


----------



## Weeded! (Nov 13, 2009)

MICHPLOWER;1070371 said:


> I used the search button but found nothing
> Does anyone have a sample of a log sheet they be willing to share. something with property address, timein, timeout weather conditions.
> 
> thanks for any help


PM me with your contact information.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

MICHPLOWER;1070371 said:


> I used the search button but found nothing
> Does anyone have a sample of a log sheet they be willing to share. something with property address, timein, timeout weather conditions.
> 
> thanks for any help


Microsoft Excel...Make your own, it's easy and you can have it track anything you want.


----------



## MICHPLOWER (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks ervery0ne for your replys


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I left a log in the washroom, you can come and get it if you want.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

No way I can fit enough of these in.........
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

MICHPLOWER;1070371 said:


> I used the search button but found nothing
> Does anyone have a sample of a log sheet they be willing to share. something with property address, timein, timeout weather conditions.
> 
> thanks for any help


Hi Mi
Send me a email at [email protected] put logsheet in subject line and I will email you mine, has all of the above lines you are looking for.

Regards Mike


----------



## DARCO_PM (Dec 4, 2008)

flykelley;1071860 said:


> Hi Mi
> Send me a email at [email protected] put logsheet in subject line and I will email you mine, has all of the above lines you are looking for.
> 
> Regards Mike


Can you send me that also! Thanks!

Dariusz!


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

could you guys shoot one my way too... Ive been trying to make my own, and its so frustrating... pm me and ill give u my email...


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

I have a simple one on excel, send me a PM.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

*log form*

my log i made


----------



## motoxguy (Oct 17, 2010)

if you go to the sima webesite they have log sheets they are pretty basic but we use them and they help quite a bit.


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

*excel*

Excel is the best you can sort or filter by town or acct name. You can filter out the sand jobs or the slat jobs. You can seberate by route if you pu the guys names in I will try to post a template


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

took the names out  left some of the info in so you can see how it works. click on the arrows on top you can sort or filter by every different way see the sand and salt are different colors you can filter by color. seperate by route.............the best.

Any feedback or improvements would be appreciated....except for you paul couse you dont give a :waving::waving:


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

where is the file?

sorry says invalid file

any tips on uploading excel files?


----------

